# GoldRocks dogs and puppies walk for arthritis



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

*****************


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

What great photos! And a great cause! The dogs are all just beautiful! Oh, were there people in those pics too?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Great pic's! Loved seeing them doing something special for a great cause! Thanks for sharing the pic's.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, Kimberly, gorgeous pictures!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and that is a great cause to bring the pups out to help. Bringing the goldrocks gang probably really helped to bring more people over to investigate the reason all those beautiful dogs were doing there.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful dogs at a great event!! Thanks.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh wow, I bet your pups were the star attraction!!! They are adorable, looks like fun and for a great cause!


----------

